# Bird diapers!



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

You know, I'm having a problem with my pijjies. I know they have to exercise their wings in order to be released, but since I'll have to leave my room next week, I wouldn't be able to release her in there anymore...
Right now one is "fertilizing" my 8th grade math book (that's the purpose of old books ! She could poop on my plants, though... it'd be nice for them). But as soon as I have to move (myself and them) they'll be pooping on my sister's stuff and... well... she won't find it as funny as me xD. So I don't know where I could release them in that case.
Unless I found a way to avoid poops. There is where the diapers come in .
Do you use bird diapers? If so, could you post a couple of pics? I can't order them (I don't have money, really, the few pesos I have, have already been destined to meds and food for these birdies) but I'd like to sew one for each. The only photos of the diapers I see are on the bird and really small. If you have them, could you post some without the bird (and some with the bird inside if you want ) ? Esp. the part that goes on the back of the bird. That one is the one I don't get quite well.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

There is a website that probably has lots of pictures. I will look it up for you. 

www.birddiapers.com they show a picture of them an everything. They seem pretty simple to make. Let me know if you can't find it and I will get more info for you. min


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Ohhh, I had seen it but I never thought of getting inside the part where it says how to wear them.
I think I understand now. Thanks!
What are the FlightLiners? It doesn't say exactly what they are.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I Think its some sort of cotton padding where you can just take that part off and replace that and wash that part instead of washing the whole thing. I think. I haven't actually seen any in person, but I'm assuming that is what it is. Its probably Velcro in there where they can easily be taken out once they get dirty. 

I pushed on the link I provided and it didn't come up where I wanted it to, but I put birddiapers and searched that and thats when the avian bird diapers came up. So try typing bird diapers and searching for that instead of using the link in the post. Sorry, I'm computer illiterate. min


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Hehe, yeah, you just have to remove the "s" ^^. http://www.birddiaper.com/ it is.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Your so smart. And I'm so DUMB>>> Thank you for your help. I still can't believe an "s" can make all the difference. How did you figure it out. I would have never been able to figure that out. min


----------



## TwinkieSlug (Oct 6, 2009)

I think the birdwearonline.com ones are sized for a 1/2 of a feminine hygiene pad to fit. I thought that sounded pretty smart and easy.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

That's a wonderful idea for replacing the things they sell in the other site!

Mindy, I didn't. I googled it xD!


----------



## SPedigrees (Oct 27, 2004)

I have two flight suits for my pigeon, and they work pretty well, although she's not crazy about wearing them. I find it easier to clean up after her than to get her into the flight suit/diaper. But for a situation like yours, rooming with someone who wouldn't be thrilled with the mess a pigeon can make, they'd be perfect. I find it easier to simply empty the poop out and wash them by hand in the sink thasn to use disposable pads with them. They dry quickly. Here are some photos.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

I made the poop bag too big, it seems . I gotta do them again. Luckily I have some time before my relatives come... I'm so awful at sewing xD!

She looks pretty on them! I find it easier, too. When I was making one I couldn't try it on my pij because she refused to get calmed so I could get her into it. Of course, if I was her, I wouldn't have enjoyed it.


----------



## SPedigrees (Oct 27, 2004)

I find it easiest to hold the bird on her back when putting the diaper on, and slipping the straps over the top of her wings, then flipping her over and attaching the velcro over her back. But they can wriggle and often manage to get their feet under the cloth while it's being put on (probably trying to push the garment away from them.)

I'm not good at sewing either, but same as you, I often do it to save the money it costs to buy something ready made. I just finished sewing/repairing a blanket for my ancient old Shetland pony, a project that took a week. I would have much preferred to buy a new blanket, but the $75 price tag caused me to pick up needle and thread. Like you, I had to sort of wing it and make alterations as I went, trying it on the pony and then making adjustments.

Back to the pigeon, I've sort of pigeon-proofed those things that would be hard to clean with plastic sheets. But I can't imagine my friends or relatives would be delighted at dodging pigeon poop either! Hope you have a nice visit with your relatives. Is it just a visit or a permanent housing arrangement?

Happy sewing!


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

They do that to me! They kick it xD!

Nooo, just a visit. For Christmas. We'll be like ten in the house, plus three dogs plus the two birds. And if they took here all their pets... we'd be ten plus seven dogs plus two cats plus two birds! XD. There's no house that can endure that.

Here in my room, they've "learned" that I don't mind them sitting in the upper part of the bookshelf. I've removed the books there. It's the highest place they can perch on so we're all happy with that.

$75 dollars for a blanket D:! That's so pricey! It's like a week worth of everything we need at the supermarket. Or more.


----------



## SPedigrees (Oct 27, 2004)

Oh my goodness you will have a full house! Although not as much so as if your relatives brought all their pets! Clearly you come from a pet-loving family! Hope you all have a great time. 

Actually most horse blankets are over $100 but seeing how Ruby is a tiny pony, a blanket for her costs less. But the one I sewed was free, using materials I had on hand. I may spring for a new blanket later if the homemade version starts to fall apart! But right now money is tight. (She's so old now (33 yrs) that the cold seems to bother her so this helps.)


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

My aunt is a vet and I'm kinda following her animal-loving steps . I brought all the animals to the house, like she used to do xDDD. Thanks!

Awww, poor pony. I like her name . I hope it doesn't fall apart xD. You can always re-sew it, though .


----------

